# Hammer Curls



## AirCartman (May 7, 2005)

They only work forearms, correct? And how many is good. Will this compare with how much you can dumbbell curl or will it be more.


----------



## Ramathorn (May 7, 2005)

with me it is either less weight than a dumbell curl or exact same. 90% of the time it is less weight.


----------



## WilliamB (May 7, 2005)

Hammer curls work the biceps as well.  I think it might be working the long head? I am not realy sure on that long head thing though.  They definetly work the biceps though.  It will be less I think.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 7, 2005)

Its a good idea to "kink" your wrists down at the top of the hammer curl, this really flexes the forearm


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 7, 2005)

Hammer curls work in conjunction without the biceps primary functions, stabilizing the shoulder and bringing the forearm toward the upper arm.  Or so is my understanding.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 7, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Hammer curls work in conjunction with the biceps secondary function, stabilizing the shoulder.  Or so is my understanding.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (May 7, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

>


----------



## BritChick (May 7, 2005)

Hammers targets the brachioradialis whereas a standard db curl targets the bicep brachii and brachialis.  I usually have to go about 5lbs lighter on hammers.


----------



## pumpthatiron (May 7, 2005)

i go 5 pounds heavier on hammers? my forearms are stronger than my biceps


----------



## min0 lee (May 7, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hammers targets the brachioradialis whereas a standard db curl targets the bicep brachii and brachialis.  I usually have to go about 5lbs lighter on hammers.




Is this the  brachioradialis circled below?


----------



## Mudge (May 7, 2005)

How would they only work the forearms when you use your bicep to contract the arm?

Every muscle that gets used, gets worked to SOME degree. I dont consider it a forearm movement, that is much more indirect. You aren't moving your wrist, your wrist is stationary. Your bicep is doing the bulk of the work. I can hold a lot more weight than I can hammer curl.


----------



## Mudge (May 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Is this the  brachioradialis circled below?



http://www.exrx.net/Muscles/Brachioradialis.html

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Brachioradialis/DBHammerCurl.html


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 8, 2005)

is standing hammer curls and seated hammer curls the same thing? Like does it work all part of your arm both ways? I like to do them seated but if standing is more beneficial, then i will switch.



> I can hold a lot more weight than I can hammer curl.



Same for me


----------



## Mudge (May 8, 2005)

Its the same movement but you should most likely do less seated. I dont use a lot of momentum but I do use some, I stand and I lean forward slightly.


----------



## kicka19 (May 8, 2005)

i love hammer curls, i dont know the name of the muscle but to my understanding it really builds up a muscle under the biceps, its a hard muscle to work but when it is excercised enough it will make you biceps have a higher peak


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

Hammers feel niiiccceee.


----------

